# New to this please help



## daisy days (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,

Do you kind if i share my story with you?

We have a little boy who is 5 years old, we have been trying to conieve for the last 3 years.

I August we had iui which was unsucessful and i was told in September that our only chance was ivf with icsi. In November i had my follicle scan and was told two weeks ago that theres a 75% chance that treatment could be cancelled during the down regging stage because i only have 7 follicles 5 on one side and 2 on the other, i'm gutted.

I'm trying to stay focused on the 25% chance that the treatment will work, but it's very hard! it sounds even better when i tell myself we've got a 1 in 4 chance.

I start down regging on 29th December and i just hope and pray that things will work out for us. If teatment is cancelled then our only chance will then be egg donation or adoption and i can't even think that far ahead yet.

Gosh i don't know how i feel and i certainly don't know how i'm going to get through the next couple of months, i'm sitting here typing this with tears rolling down my face. I've had a really bad day today. This year i really thought i'd have a baby in my arms by christmas and now christmas is only just over a week away i just want to cancell the whole thing, i had a picture in my head of there being four of us to celebrate this year.

I'm sorry i've started to ramble but i don't know where else to turn at the moment i'm so devastated about the whole thing, every time i feel like i'm getting some where another problem crops up, i just don't know what to do, how can i face this teatment with such a high chance of cancellation before i even start it?

Sorry!!!

x


----------



## juliakate (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi,

It's such a rollacoaster isn't it!! I will be going again for IVF and I know how it messes you up emotionally. Stay strong and there is still every chance that your follies will increase so try and stay focused on that.  I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world!

Julia X


----------



## elaine112 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi

Just read your e-mail and thought I'd reply.  Don't think I'm of much help but I do so sympathise with you.  I have been trying to conceive for nearly 3 years and have a 4 year old son.  I recently tried IVF and was told I only had a 25% chance of it working.  Of course, it didn't.  I found out It hadn't worked the day before my son's 4th birthday, I was devastated.  I kept thinking because I already had a child that if the eggs could get fertilised then hopefully I could do the rest, how wrong was I, but you know what if I hadn't tried I don't think I could have lived with myself, although it doesn't feel like this now.  I really hope it works for you and the only advice I can give is you have to try regardless of how painful the outcome.  Just thought I'd reply to let you know you are not alone.

Good luck!  Don't know if you already know the outcome or not now but I hope it worked.



Elaine 112


----------

